# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  دیبلم مجدد انسانی_لطفا کمک

## khansar

سلام .رفقا من معدل تجربیم13هست.میخوام دیبلم مجدد ثبت نام کنم رشته انسانی .سه سال :1: ایا دروس غیر نهایی هم باید باس شه؟2:ایا تربیت بدنی باید باس شه3:میگن محدودیتی تو انتخاب تعداد واحد نیست.ولی اموزش و بروش شهر ما میگه هر ترم بیش تر از 17 واحد نمیش.چطوری قانعش کنم؟

----------


## kayvan11

> سلام .رفقا من معدل تجربیم13هست.میخوام دیبلم مجدد ثبت نام کنم رشته انسانی .سه سالایا دروس غیر نهایی هم باید باس شه؟2:ایا تربیت بدنی باید باس شه3:میگن محدودیتی تو انتخاب تعداد واحد نیست.ولی اموزش و بروش شهر ما میگه هر ترم بیش تر از 17 واحد نمیش.چطوری قانعش کنم؟


سلام 
تأثير مثبت است . درصد كنكور مهم .

* ميتونيد ترميم معدل هم شركت كنيد.

----------


## khansar

ممنون.ولی میشه سوالاتمو جواب بدید؟

----------


## khansar

up

----------


## khansar

اقا جواب بدید دیگ .خدایی نیاز دارم

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

سلام میشه بدونم هدفتون دقیقا ازاین کارچیه؟؟؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## khansar

از کدوم کار؟تاثیر معدل دیگ

----------


## hazrate_doost

برادر من مگه درد داری که میخوای این همه خودتو اذیت کنی، بیخیال معدلت شو و بشین یکم درس بخون.

این همه میخوای بری انسانی که چی بشه، نکنه فکر کردی راحت تو دانشگاه قبول میشی. :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hazrate_doost

میگم برادر گلم شما خواب دیدی، کدوم تاثیر معدل.

عزیزم بلند شو برو یه اب به سر و صورتت بزن.


> از کدوم کار؟تاثیر معدل دیگ

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

بابا ول کن جان من :Yahoo (21): آخه شما نمراتتون20هم بشه تاثیری نداره اصلاااااا مگراینکه به رتبه بالای10هزارفک کنی!بیخیال بابا...خب اونوقت چرا میخوای اینطوری کنی خب بروترمیم معدل ثبت نام کن دیگه چرا میخوای  خودتو درگیراقتصاد وفلسفه ومنطق و...کنی.خب همینطوری که داری واسه کنکور تجربی میخونی برو شهریور اگه تاثیرمستقیم شد!!!!که نمیشه ترمیم شرکت کن....کنکور رو بچسب معدل روبیخیااااال شو....موفق باشید. :Yahoo (83):

----------

